# Swollen Gills... Gill Disease



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

I've asked this question in other forums but have not recd a response so I'm going to try it here....

I have a fish that appears to have Gill Disease. I placed the fish in a QT and treated it with Maracyn Two for five days. After the 5th day of treatment it's gills are still inflamed so I'm on Day 2 of the 2nd cycle of treatment with Maracyn Two.

Is this disease not curable with Maracyn Two alone? Should I add something to the treatment?

The fish is eating fine, swimming around and everthing about it is okay with the exception of the inflamed gills.

Any advice?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What do you mean by inflamed? Red? Swollen? Can you post a picture?

Are the fish exhibiting any other symptoms?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you tested for ammonia,nitrite and nitrate ?


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

You can see the red meat underneath it's gills and the gills are pushed out due to it. Hard to explain....Looking for my digital camera to get a pic. If I can't use that then I'll have to take one with my Cell Phone. Going to hold off on the maracyn because it makes the water cloudy. I have no idea what's going on with the little guy. 

Water parameters are and have been stable in my main tank... ammonia 0, nitrIte 0 and nitrAte is usually 5 or below. The parameters in the QT are ammonia 0, nitrIte 0 and nitrAte 0.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Hope I do this right. Here is a picture of my sick fish

** Didn't work... As you see, I need to figure out how to post pics :roll:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Upload a picture to an image hosting website such as photobucket or imageshack.

Copy and post link.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Dannigirl...Okay... lets try this again... I'll get it eventually.. have it on photobucket.. just trying to find the stupid link to copy and paste!










woooohooooo!!!! I did it! Now.... can he be saved?


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Anyone have an idea about the pic I posted above?

I decided to stop the Maracyn Two because it wasn't getting much better. I still have it in QT and am adding salt and conducting water changes. It appears to be getting better but very slowly.

Fish is still swimming fine, eating and color is good. Just wondering if it could feel pretty bad but not show it.

Guess I'll keep him in QT for another week and see how things go. I hate not knowing what is exactly wrong with it and if whether or not what I'm doing will get ever him better to put back in the main tank. As of now I'm not risking it and leaving it in QT.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd treat with Kanamycin (Seachem Kanaplex or other). 
Run carbon in the filter for 24 hours. Water change and vacuum, leave the tank lights off, remove any carbon filtration and dose as per med instructions.
It's also possible that the fish will recover simply by providing clean water through daily water changes.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

I haven't heard of that medication before. Is that a common medication? Meaning, would PetSmart carry it or do I have to order it online? I would call PetSmart but to be honest I don't trust them to give me correct information and I would hate to waste gas going to buy some if they don't have it.

I really want to help the little guy get better. I'm sure he is getting lonely in the QT and misses his friends.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Petsmart doesn't carry it, nor do they carry anything that I'd use for this particular ailment.
Check thatpetplace.com or kensfish.com, they both carry it.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Okay. I've gotten a few things from Ken in the past.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Just another question... Never seen that sort of tetra before, maybe not common here in Australia. But is part of his stripe missing? Cause that can be a sign of NTD.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

It's called a Glowlight Tetra. It's stripe is fine. Just not showing up all the way in the picture.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

I finally recd the KanaPlex today and gave the tank it's first dose today. Have a 5 gallon QT and the dosage instructions are based on 5 gallons which is a first for me. Usually it's based on 10 gallons.

I've been doing frequent water changes and adding a little salt while waiting on the medication to arrive. Fish looks a little better but still has the swelling. Hopefully this medication will help my Glowlight finally get better.

Either way, thanks for your help GTZ. You are the only one who has given me an actual suggestion as to what medication may help and I really appreciate that


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy to help  Good luck with the treatment and let us know how it goes.


----------

